
Comparing Machine Learning as a Service: Amazon, Microsoft, Google - ghosthamlet
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2018/01/mlaas-amazon-microsoft-azure-google-cloud-ai.html
======
cshenton
If you have a common problem, like facial recognition, there are also a bunch
of 3rd party services out there, which will save a lot of time over generic
solutions and can even be cheaper. We just launched one such solution for time
series forecasting (URL in my profile).

